# What is this bird?



## pdirestajr (Mar 19, 2014)

This bird has been hanging out in the trees across the street from my house (In New York), can anyone tell me what it is? I've never photographed birds before, but this guy is pretty cool (especially when soaring around), and is making me want to go out any get a longer lens!

Today I saw him fly by with a full squirrel, then land in a nearby tree and chow down for about an hour!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 19, 2014)

Appears to be a red-tailed hawk (although I'm viewing this on my iPhone).


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 19, 2014)

Good shot, too!

Jim


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 19, 2014)

Poor Squirrel.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Mar 19, 2014)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## climber (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm sure it's not a sparrow. So, one possibility less.  Just joking.

Nice shots, BTW.


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 22, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Appears to be a red-tailed hawk (although I'm viewing this on my iPhone).



Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Appears to be a red-tailed hawk (although I'm viewing this on my iPhone).
> ...


Looks like a red-tailed hawk to me too. They are fairly common in Eastern North America and they do eat squirrels.... I have one that hangs out at work and picks mice out of the fields.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 22, 2014)

looks to be a red tail


----------



## jrista (Mar 22, 2014)

I agree, Red Tail. The thing about red tailed hawks is they have so many morphs. They cover most of north america, however as you move from region to region, the feather coloring changes...some are very dark, some are midtoned, some are very light. Some are more "spotted", some are very solid colored. Some have deep red coloring in their tails, some have light red.

You also have to contend with the juvi morphs, which adds another few varieties. In some regions, like where I live in Colorado, you get migrating red tail hawks, so their diversity here is very high, and it's often impossible to figure out if you have a red tailed hawk, or some cross between a red tail and some other species, or some other species entirely.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi pdirestajr. 
I can't improve on the identity you have already been given. I just wanted to say how cool to just be able to watch, even better to get pictures. 
You don't mention which lens you used.

Cheers Graham. 



pdirestajr said:


> This bird has been hanging out in the trees across the street from my house (In New York), can anyone tell me what it is? I've never photographed birds before, but this guy is pretty cool (especially when soaring around), and is making me want to go out any get a longer lens!
> 
> Today I saw him fly by with a full squirrel, then land in a nearby tree and chow down for about an hour!


----------

